
The Tipping Point and "Good News Matches" - gne1963
http://mast-economy.blogspot.com/2009/03/tipping-point-and-good-news-matches.html
======
andrewljohnson
The Great Depression wasn't characterized by a single stock market drop. It
was characterized by massive volatility, just like we are experiencing today.
Up 6%, down 20%, over and over.

The economy will be down for the next decade or so, and that's all there is to
it. After the Dow loses half it's value, a 6% up-tick in the market is
absolutely nothing worth dwelling on.

As for your actual analysis, your three points are glib and facile. A quote
from Bernanke isn't going to have any long-term effect on the market, nor will
a good quarter from Citigroup. Any profits Citigroup has are on the back of
the American taxpayer.

Give me billions of dollars and I'll post a profit too.

